# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Международные грузоперевозки

## Бран Тиршах

ООО «Интер-фрейт» – современная транспортная-экспедиционная компания, которая занимается международными грузоперевозками (особое внимание уделяется [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]). С момента основания мы не прекращаем учиться, меняться и развиваться, отвечая потребностям своих клиентов.
За 8 лет на рынке логистики мы отточили свой сервис и установили партнерские отношения более чем с 3000 компаниями отрасли, клиентами и операторами логистической инфраструктуры.
Офисы группы компания «Интер-фрейт» расположены в Беларуси, России и Литве.

----------

